# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga

## sikandar107

*Its a Ghazal* 

*Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga,
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tamaam ker loonga.

Nazar milayee tou poochoonga, ishq ka anjaam
Nazar milayee tou poochoonga, ishq ka anjaam,
Nazar jhukayee tou khalee salaam ker loonga,
Tumhar zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tamaam ker loonga

Jahan-e-dil mein huqumat tumhein mubarak ho
Jahan-e-dil mein huqumat tumhein mubarak ho
Rahee shiqast tou main apne naam ker loonga,
Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tumaam ker loonga.*

----------


## Tulip

ahan nice =)

----------


## sikandar107

jee Shukriya  :Smile:

----------

